# Polk RM 95 vs Energy Take Classic 5 pack



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 13, 2011)

If you could get them for the same price which would you get? The Energy seems to be very highly recommended but the Polk aren't far behind. The best descriptor I've found so far is that the Energy will sound more "laid back", whatever that means.

Also torn on the sub. The BIC F12 or the Energy ESW-*V*8. The F12 is hard to beat for the price, big and boomy. Just not particularly accurate. The V8 seems to be the best accurate sub for the price and would match the take classics, but the big draw back is they're discontinued so it'll take some work to get them and it'll cost more than the F12.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 13, 2011)

Energy speakers are very warm sounding. 

if you have to choose either or, pick the Polk RM95 because the rear channels are bipole.

I don't have any experience with either sub but the BIC F12 is a popular choice if your on a budget.


----------

